# Type the Scandinavian Nations



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Type the following nations:

Norway
Iceland
Sweden
Denmark
Finland


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Scandinavia is a 4 or 1 culture.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

Vaguely based off of Scandinavia and the World comics...

Norway-INTP
Iceland-IxTJ
Sweden-INTJ
Denmark-ENFP
Finland-ISFP


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

According to my experience as an Italian guy who has been in Finland almost every year in his life (and who has mixed italian/finnish blood, but has always lived in Italy), I've seen such a manifest 5-9 (maybe 1) "trend" in Finland opposed to the 7-8-2 italian culture.

Enneagram obviously is NOT a tool which studies behaviours first but only as a consequence, so I don't know if it could be the best tool to make such kind of valuations. For instance, I've clearly seen a more withdrawn (and introverted if you prefer) approach to life in Finland, while in Italy everyone seems "warmer" (and this doesn't mean "better").

What I mean is that an italian 9 will probably be warmer than a finnish 9 and so on. There can be clear differences between same Etypes only according to the culture they belong to. With this I don't want to say that it is impossible to "type a nation", but there are a lot of premises to be made before facing such a topic. The most important one is the culture of the person who's going to make this valuation: Probably to a scandinavian guy my 9-5-(1) explanation could sound weird exactly because I belong to a different (warmer, more aggressive) culture.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> Scandinavia is a 4 or 1 culture.


Hardly 4.

Sweden is 3w2, Norway is 2w3, Denmark is 3w4 and Finland is 6w5.

This is based of the typical middle class urban educated people living in the capital regions or the larger cities. If you get out in the provinces it changes drastically. 

Basis : Being scandinavian.

Ps. Finland and Iceland are not scandinavian countries. They're nordic though and a lot of people ( even scandinavians ) get it mixed up.


----------



## Alyosha (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, I'd say Norway is ISTJ, 9w1. Nobody tries to stand out, disliking any kind of fuss, while having a great respect for facts which they unemotionally take account of. I would attribute its sucesses as a country to this. In the 19th century, when they became independant, it was like, "What do we do now? I guess we should try that democracy thing the French did that seems to work, but without the bad things." Which made it not only the youngest nation in Europe, but the one with the most "modern" constitution. And they still seem to have this kind of attitude to things. Like in considering whether to help destroy the chemical weapons they've been offered by the UN, there is a similar kind of clumsy, ISTJ-ish dialogue in their media about the viability of it.


----------



## Seph (Aug 13, 2013)

Alyosha said:


> Haha, I'd say Norway is ISTJ, 9w1. Nobody tries to stand out, disliking any kind of fuss, while having a great respect for facts which they unemotionally take account of. I would attribute its sucesses as a country to this. In the 19th century, when they became independant, it was like, "What do we do now? I guess we should try that democracy thing the French did that seems to work, but without the bad things." Which made it not only the youngest nation in Europe, but the one with the most "modern" constitution. And they still seem to have this kind of attitude to things. Like in considering whether to help destroy the chemical weapons they've been offered by the UN, there is a similar kind of clumsy, ISTJ-ish dialogue in their media about the viability of it.


Nordic countries in general have this careful approach in the periphery. All social and technological advances have already been put into motion around rest of the world, and the first results from such applications are evaluatable from the outside.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SharkT00th said:


> Scandinavia is a 4 or 1 culture.


How so?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

As a Swede myself, I do not understand the idea of Sweden being typed as 3w2? Maybe if you specifically look at certain Swedish groups, but I would say the Swedish culture overall correlates the best to phobic 6w5 logic. To support my case, much of Swedish culture is based on the idea of "lagom".


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Alyosha said:


> Haha, I'd say Norway is ISTJ, 9w1. Nobody tries to stand out, disliking any kind of fuss, while having a great respect for facts which they unemotionally take account of. I would attribute its sucesses as a country to this. In the 19th century, when they became independant, it was like, "What do we do now? I guess we should try that democracy thing the French did that seems to work, but without the bad things." Which made it not only the youngest nation in Europe, but the one with the most "modern" constitution. And they still seem to have this kind of attitude to things. Like in considering whether to help destroy the chemical weapons they've been offered by the UN, there is a similar kind of clumsy, ISTJ-ish dialogue in their media about the viability of it.


Yeah the media is extremely ISTJ in Norway.
Even more so if you back in history and see news from the past.
And with guys like Harald Stanghelle in Aftenposten it will continue to be so.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> As a Swede myself, I do not understand the idea of Sweden being typed as 3w2? Maybe if you specifically look at certain Swedish groups, but I would say the Swedish culture overall correlates the best to phobic 6w5 logic. To support my case, much of Swedish culture is based on the idea of "lagom".


I think we're more of a 9. Being "neutral" in WW2 and lagom feels more like a 9 as well. How is Swedish culture a phobic 6? Most native Swedes has a problem asserting themselves "knyter näven i fickan" comes to mind.

Well, maybe that's the old Sweden.. we're probably moving towards being a 3.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

SuperSoaker said:


> I think we're more of a 9. Being "neutral" in WW2 and lagom feels more like a 9 as well. How is Swedish culture a phobic 6? Most native Swedes has a problem asserting themselves "knyter näven i fickan" comes to mind.
> 
> Well, maybe that's the old Sweden.. we're probably moving towards being a 3.


But Sweden has never been neutral and only claims so on surface level and instead, much of the reason to remain neutral seems to stem out of fear while at the same time asserting independence, and there is a strong need for people to correct themselves as to not stand out. People who do are reacted against. How is that 9-like? Also, phobic 6 is not very assertive. I see Swedish culture more as certain idea surrounding uniformity and that suggests 6, not 9.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> But Sweden has never been neutral and only claims so on surface level and instead, much of the reason to remain neutral seems to stem out of fear while at the same time asserting independence, and there is a strong need for people to correct themselves as to not stand out. People who do are reacted against. How is that 9-like? Also, phobic 6 is not very assertive. I see Swedish culture more as certain idea surrounding uniformity and that suggests 6, not 9.


Hmmm, yes I thought of counter phobic, not phobic.
Yes, maybe we have been more of a 6, but I still think we're moving towards a 3.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

SuperSoaker said:


> Hmmm, yes I thought of counter phobic, not phobic.
> Yes, maybe we have been more of a 6, but I still think we're moving towards a 3.


From 6 to 3 is a downward spiral.
How are you swedes going to manage?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> As a Swede myself, I do not understand the idea of Sweden being typed as 3w2? Maybe if you specifically look at certain Swedish groups, but I would say the Swedish culture overall correlates the best to phobic 6w5 logic. To support my case, much of Swedish culture is based on the idea of "lagom".


Right, i agree. However i typed the kind of environment i move in, which is urban and educated. For small town Sweden or working class Sweden, phobic 6w5 certainly fits. But as with any country there are many faces and the kind of Sweden i spend my time in just isn't 6.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

SuperSoaker said:


> I think we're more of a 9. Being "neutral" in WW2 and lagom feels more like a 9 as well. How is Swedish culture a phobic 6? Most native Swedes has a problem asserting themselves "knyter näven i fickan" comes to mind.
> 
> Well, maybe that's the old Sweden.. we're probably moving towards being a 3.


But isn't there this feeling of anxiety in a lot of swedes that is a lot more 6 than 9? I feel like if Sweden was a 9ish society it would be far more... relaxed? I mean as it is we're mini germany basically.

However i still stand by typing city sweden as 3. The rest, 6 for sure.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> But isn't there this feeling of anxiety in a lot of swedes that is a lot more 6 than 9? I feel like if Sweden was a 9ish society it would be far more... relaxed? I mean as it is we're mini germany basically.
> 
> However i still stand by typing city sweden as 3. The rest, 6 for sure.


Yes, I stand corrected. The lutheran way of life is more 6 ish. And I agree with 3 in the city and because of immigration and urbanization we're moving towards 3.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

hornet said:


> From 6 to 3 is a downward spiral.
> How are you swedes going to manage?


Maybe we'll move to Norway


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

SuperSoaker said:


> Yes, I stand corrected. The lutheran way of life is more 6 ish. And I agree with 3 in the city and because of immigration and urbanization we're moving towards 3.


How would you say immigration is pushing towards 3? Urbanization is obvious but that one isnt to me.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> How would you say immigration is pushing towards 3? Urbanization is obvious but that one isnt to me.


They are hungry to get a better life for themselves and their families. Many get their own business and who drives the fancy cars?


----------

